# To Florida Knitters



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi, my name is Kathleen and I am trying to meet some knitters in my area (SW Florida, specifically N. Ft. Myers). I think it would be great fun to have regular get-togethers. If you are interested, send me a private message and let's get this ball of yarn rolling. If you would like to participate but don't live close enough to do it in a day, I have a guest room and would welcome an overnight knitter.


----------



## KathieK (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Kathie here..I live in N.Fort Myers.. Have you found any others? I would love to meet and knit sometime.. Sounds wonderful. I am not the fastest knitter or prob. more than advanced beginner? Not really sure where I fit in.. I am excited to hear from you.
Kathie


----------



## KathieK (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Kathie here..I live in N.Fort Myers.. Have you found any others? I would love to meet and knit sometime.. Sounds wonderful. I am not the fastest knitter or prob. more than advanced beginner? Not really sure where I fit in.. I am excited to hear from you.
Kathie


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

KathieK said:


> Hi Kathie here..I live in N.Fort Myers.. Have you found any others? I would love to meet and knit sometime.. Sounds wonderful. I am not the fastest knitter or prob. more than advanced beginner? Not really sure where I fit in.. I am excited to hear from you.
> Kathie


Where do you live in N. Ft. Myers? I am off Bayshore and **** Road, by Walgreens and CVS.


----------



## dorisjean (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi also from North Ft Myers would like to have a knitter close by. Trying to figure out this site to send a private message. Have a good day.


----------



## dorisjean (Jun 18, 2011)

Also off Bayshore , across from nursery. glad to hear from local ladies. I am a new knitter . Have crocheted for years but trying to tackle knitting . Managed to make a scarf and a pair of slippers. Nothing too complicated yet.


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

dorisjean said:


> Also off Bayshore , across from nursery. glad to hear from local ladies. I am a new knitter . Have crocheted for years but trying to tackle knitting . Managed to make a scarf and a pair of slippers. Nothing too complicated yet.


I see you are an early bird too. We should get together, meet for coffee or something.


----------



## dorisjean (Jun 18, 2011)

Early to bed and early to rise. Like the early morning hours. Would love to meet for coffee some morn.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

I so wish I lived near you all. Sounds like fun, coffee and knitting!


----------



## ladolcevida (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Kathleen, I'm a bit too far north, Palm Harbor (near Clearwater),hope you find a few more friends to knit with. I found a group at my local library, they meet every week at different locations. I'd suggest trying different library locations as well as some churches, which often have charity knitting groups, (you don't have to join the congregation.) Knitting groups can be so much fun, I hope you find one, if not start one. Once again I'll suggest the library, if you have two or three people you can ask about some space to meet in.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I am in Polk County , Lakeland and I can't make it due to my job.


----------



## ladolcevida (Aug 23, 2011)

We also meet once a month on Wed. eve, at the Tarpon Springs library if that would work for you.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

ladolcevida said:


> We also meet once a month on Wed. eve, at the Tarpon Springs library if that would work for you.


My car is so old I don't think it would make it to Tarpon Springs. But I am comfortable to read what you and others post after the meeting. We may get a good used car after the first of the new year coming up. We have something we need to pay off as fast as we can.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

I wish I lived closer, but I am in Zephyrhills in Pasco. One of these days perhaps I will find someone living closer to me. Sarah
PS: Have fun knitting


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I am a snowbird who lives in Fort Myers half the year. I just heard from Teddy another KP lady who is secretary for her knitting guild which meets at the Joann's on Cleveland Ave Monday evenings from 6:30 to 8:30 pm. She invited me to come and join in, which I intend to do. I don't know if any of you ladies would live close enough to join in also. They sound like a lively group of ladies, and I can't wait till I meet them.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

ladolcevida said:


> We also meet once a month on Wed. eve, at the Tarpon Springs library if that would work for you.


Can you tell me which Wednesday of the month, and what time? The library is right by the bayou that the young men dive in to retrieve the cross, isn't it?


----------

